# Arnold Classic??



## jfarnsworth (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone here going to the Arnold Classic this coming weekend? I once again can't attend due to work and other obligations this weekend. I have a couple of friends who are going to compete in different tournaments. One is going to be in the grappling event and the other the TKD events. If anyone goes please post some stuff you seen or any pic's that might be allowed on here.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Anyone here going to the Arnold Classic this coming weekend? I once again can't attend due to work and other obligations this weekend. I have a couple of friends who are going to compete in different tournaments. One is going to be in the grappling event and the other the TKD events. If anyone goes please post some stuff you seen or any pic's that might be allowed on here. *



Yup. I'll be there. My instructor is the director of the stickfighting tournament. So I'll be around that scene all day long as one of the administrators. If any of your friends want to stop by the stickfighting area, have them ask for "Guru Mike." Pretty much anyone with a stick in their hand (especially if they look like kind of official) will know who I am. I'll gladly give them a free lump on the head with a nearby stick  Seriously, though, I always enjoy meeting new people. I won't likely have much time, but I'll be glad to meet them.

Mike


----------



## Kirk (Jul 22, 2003)

If you have Quick Time AND high bandwidth, check out this clip from last year! :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *If you have Quick Time AND high bandwidth, check out this clip from last year! :asian: *



lol...superfoot loves the ladies...


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2005)

I will be around the Block at EFC 11.


----------



## Paul B (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll be hanging around the Hapkido section. I also have a couple of workshops that I'm going to that I'm really excited about. 

So....if any of you guys see this ugly mug there and want to tell me to quit using so much bandwidth for my rambling,this is your chance.........:lol: I am always happy to meet and hang out with other MAist,so hopefully I'l get to meet some of you there. Take care.

*Looking at date of original post*............oh jeez! Yeah...uhhm this year I mean.


----------



## Seigi (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be there in the Stick-Fighting ring.

See you soon Guru Mike.

Peace :whip:  :whip:  :whip:  :whip:


----------



## Mike-IHF (Mar 1, 2005)

Paul B,

I'm not sure what section he will be in, but my instructor Master Jeff Allen was invited by Bob Wall to sit in a booth with him, and Wesley Snipes to sign autograph's. It would be a good oppurtunity for you to meet him and talk about Hapkido. I will not be able to make it, it is too soon, and I'm getting things ready for our seminar in Maryland at the end of the month. Take Care.

P.S. If you do meet him, tell him I said hello, and will see him at the
seminar. Thanks.


----------



## ace (Mar 12, 2005)

Seigi said:
			
		

> I'll be there in the Stick-Fighting ring.
> 
> See you soon Guru Mike.
> 
> Peace :whip:  :whip:  :whip:  :whip:



I got to go to the Arnold Clasic after all
I watched the Stick Fight for about 45 Min.

U guy's Rock.

It did not Seem Like WEKAF I have seen in the past.
There seemed to be Kicks & Takedowns?

I had a great Time Watching it


----------



## pesilat (Mar 13, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> I got to go to the Arnold Clasic after all
> I watched the Stick Fight for about 45 Min.
> 
> U guy's Rock.
> ...



I wasn't able to be there this year - I had a family commitment that took precedence.

You're right, though, it's not WEKAF. It's modified WEKAF rules. Not only kicks and takedowns but punching to the body with the live hand is legal, too.

Mike


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 13, 2005)

pesilat said:
			
		

> I wasn't able to be there this year - I had a family commitment that took precedence.
> 
> You're right, though, it's not WEKAF. It's modified WEKAF rules. Not only kicks and takedowns but punching to the body with the live hand is legal, too.
> 
> Mike


Sounds like fun - sorry I missed seeing it.


----------

